# Best place to buy parts to build a computer?



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I have heard that Al Ain centre is the best place to go and but parts to build a pc. Is this true? I want to buy each peice seperate, not a built pc. I want to be able to pick the parts and have the best of the best to pick from. Does this place deal with the new stuff that is top grade like 1gb vid cards and top rated dual processors, big powerful heatsinks for the proc for overclocking ect...? or is it older stuff, or outdated products?

Or if you know of a better place let me know.

Thanks
mrbig


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

That would be the right place to search. They have new products and you have quite a few shops to bargain and chose from. Also check Al-Khaleej center which is bang opposite to Al-Ain center. 

I have bought certain spares now and then and never had any problem.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> That would be the right place to search. They have new products and you have quite a few shops to bargain and chose from. Also check Al-Khaleej center which is bang opposite to Al-Ain center.
> 
> I have bought certain spares now and then and never had any problem.


Thanks mate, I am looking to build a new gaming rig. Cant take short cuts with those.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

mrbig said:


> I have heard that Al Ain centre is the best place to go and but parts to build a pc. Is this true? I want to buy each peice seperate, not a built pc. I want to be able to pick the parts and have the best of the best to pick from. Does this place deal with the new stuff that is top grade like 1gb vid cards and top rated dual processors, big powerful heatsinks for the proc for overclocking ect...? or is it older stuff, or outdated products?
> 
> Or if you know of a better place let me know.
> 
> ...


Yup check out ABC computers at alain center or check the computer street in bur Dubai 4 a variety of shops one of them being computer depot. Do share with us ur creation


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i used PC specialist for my monster, but not sure if they do shipping to Dubai, i think they will at extra cost. mine took about 3 weeks.

what spec have you got in mind?


----------

